# Complex abdominal wall reconstruction



## Christine38 (Sep 15, 2008)

Coding a complex abd wall reconstruction with release in the posterior rectus sheath......of 30 cm. 
Can anyone help?


----------



## Christine38 (Sep 16, 2008)

I answered my own question .......since there is not a CPT for the maneuver, it does fall into the realm of a Complex Closure..........I use the 13101 (release)Complex repair - trunk, first 7.5 cm.  The size of the defect must be documented in order to code this accurately.


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 17, 2008)

Are you able to post a "scrubbed" version of the op note?  It sounds a lot more extensive to me than a typical complex wound closure.


----------

